#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Assessoria pós outorga

## glperon

Recebo de tempos em tempos ligações de empresas que prestam serviços de pós outorga.
Quais vcs usam? Recomendam alguma?
Vou trocar a que trabalho hoje.

----------

